# Binky free my beautiful Fluffy....



## Tasha93x (Sep 5, 2011)

_Fluffy_ ~ *2004 - 2011*






Sadly my beautiful girl passed away after a month of illness. She seemed on the road to recovery however the past few days she had gone off her food and water...and it seemed like she was very out of breath. This morning I arranged a Vets appointment for the afternoon as i could see she was really struggling. We spent most of the day together, she got kisses and cuddles and a good long brush  However after checking on her at 4 i took the box down half an hour later to collect her for the vets and she had passed away..what a shock i can hardly believe my baby is gone...

I rescued Fluffy about two years ago after she had had a tough life having lots of babies,being stuck in a tiny space and generally not having any attention. From the moment she arrived she became my pampared princess and i wouldn't have changed her for the world. She was stubborn, did exactly what she wanted but she was very loving too and loved nothing better than lying sprawled out in the sunshine getting a pat. I'm glad i gave her an enjoyable life for the past 2 years and im glad she also passed away at home rather than having to be put down...she was a happy lady and i will miss her so so much. Tears are streaming at the mo  can't quite believe im writing this. it seems too soon.

Binky free with Rudolph baby girl, look after my boy xx

Until we meet again, Mummy ink iris: x


----------



## JimD (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Fluffy!

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Fluffy's passing, but glad she had 2 years with you and new what a good home and slave are. Sounds a lot like our Commander Bun-Bun---we lived in her house and served at her pleasure. She was a treasure too. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2011)

Tasha, i'm so sorry your Beautiful Fluffy.:cry1:

She sounded like she gave you so much joy and happiness as you gave her these past 2 years. She was blessed to have you as a Mommie and it sure sounds like she knew what a gem she had in you.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: sweet Fluffy. Go find my Buttercup and Jackie their pretty new up there too.

Hugs

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## galinfla (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 5, 2011)

Binky free little girl, you were a lucky little princess to find your mommy and sounds like you and mom really loved each other. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Fluffy has left you, but it sounds like your last day together was very special. And I bet the 2 years she was with you wiped out the memory of her previous unhappy years.

I love this picture






Jan


----------



## Tasha93x (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for all your messages guys, means a lot  I realise she's not suffering anymore and i'm glad that she'll be at peace finally.

And yes Jan that's my favourite picture of her too as it is Fluffy is a nutshell! She just loved to dig


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 14, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! May memories of her strong spirit help you smile again. She was so loved by you and she would have felt it in so many ways.

My first bun was a feisty Lionhead girl I named Fluffy. Even though I have 2 other rabbits now, I still talk to her.

Jo xx


----------



## Deliciosa (Oct 27, 2011)

She was a really beautiful girl. I love her colouring.

Rest in peace, Fluffy. Binky free sweet bun.


----------



## Bun Slave (Oct 27, 2011)

I love that picture of her with the dirt as well - she was having fun digging around! That's how I like to remember Nero, memories of watching him at his most relaxed and happy and knowing that I had helped give him a home where he could feel that way, just like you did. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Nov 6, 2011)

She was gorgeous. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 7, 2011)

She was an adorable bunny. So cute with mud all over too.
I'm so sorry about your loss. Losing a bunny is always a very difficult thing.


----------



## MILU (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a bit late, but still wanna say I'm sorry for your loss... binky free, sweet Fluffy!!! ray::innocent:rainbow::rose:urplepansy::bunnyangel2:


----------

